# Food for English Bulldogs



## djarms1

We are going to be adopting a EB soon and want to know what you all think of the best brand of food for them. I am concerned about the gas problem they tend to have and know it can be limited by the kind of food.


----------



## g00dgirl

There isn't any food that is better for one breed than another. Some individual dogs, however, do better on different foods.
I would recommend you start at Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble and aim for at least a 4 star food. Compare the foods listed there to the ones offered at your nearby stores.
I haven't fed kibble in 3 years, but that is a great place to do some research and look up reviews on foods you are thinking about. I'm sure someone that is still up on the kibble brands will be in soon to make some personal recommendations.


----------



## aj2251

I have a British bullie and have had food allergy problems with him. I would initially keep the dog on whatever food s/he has been on slowly change if you wish to change the food. I keep a close eye on the poo quality (I know, weird hobby) but that is a good indicator how good your dog is going on that food, as well as breath, coat condition, energy etc. My bullie doesn't tend to have flatulence problems. Grain based food would tend to create flatulence, so look for more protein based stuff.


----------



## Foodie

Ask your breeder what works best. Carbohydrates are usually the cause of gas, not just grains. It will depend on what your dog can digest well and your breeder should know their lines.


----------



## whiteleo

Well, not all breeders feed what is best for their dogs, just ask a few more people here on the boards and you'll find that some breeders actually feed their dogs "Purina", or will suggest "puppy chow".

Bullies have very sensitive stomachs and I suggest you start with a high quality low carb/grainfree diet or raw.


----------



## Foodie

whiteleo said:


> Well, not all breeders feed what is best for their dogs, just ask a few more people here on the boards and you'll find that some breeders actually feed their dogs "Purina", or will suggest "puppy chow".
> 
> Bullies have very sensitive stomachs and I suggest you start with a high quality low carb/grainfree diet or raw.


A *reputable* breeder will feed what works for their dogs, not talking BYB's here. There are reasons some breeders "_actually feed their dogs Purina_", it's because it WORKS for their dogs. I have known countless number of people who thought they knew better than their breeder and changed from what the breeder recommended to a "higher quality" food only to have chronic diarrhea, IBD, IBS, and eventually allergies brought on by a leaky gut. Let your puppy grow up healthy first.


----------



## ziggy29

Speaking of flatulence in this thread... we had an English bulldog when I was kid, and my mom tended to feed the cheapest food she could find. (I still remember as a lad going to Safeway with her in the mid-1970s and seeing her buy cans of food called "Pooch" -- and I still remember the price, 8 cents per can.) 

We used to joke that the name of the food should have been "Poot" instead, because it made our dog pass gas like crazy. My older brothers used to joke about whipping out the gas mask because Mom just bought another dozen cans of Poot. 

I'm sure some of it was the crappy food, but I've never, ever, EVER encountered a dog with worse flatulence than this one. Somehow, he still lived 12 years despite the food.


----------



## whiteleo

Remember back in the 70's things weren't so expensive, so some of that food probably had good meat content in it, as time has gone by and more greed with big co. it all comes down to $ and things get lost in the end.


----------



## whiteleo

Who are you foodie anyway, never saw an introduction from you, are you here just to stir the pot with your ignorant posts?


----------



## magicre

Foodie said:


> A *reputable* breeder will feed what works for their dogs, not talking BYB's here. There are reasons some breeders "_actually feed their dogs Purina_", it's because it WORKS for their dogs. I have known countless number of people who thought they knew better than their breeder and changed from what the breeder recommended to a "higher quality" food only to have chronic diarrhea, IBD, IBS, and eventually allergies brought on by a leaky gut. Let your puppy grow up healthy first.


do you work for purina?


----------



## Sakari's mom

Foodie said:


> A *reputable* breeder will feed what works for their dogs, not talking BYB's here. There are reasons some breeders "_actually feed their dogs Purina_", it's because it WORKS for their dogs.


"WORKS for their dogs" as in keeps them alive?


----------

